# Classic cars



## mklotz (Jul 15, 2010)

Go through the whole sequence...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/

you'll be surprised.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 15, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> you'll be surprised.


Certainly was. 'Page Not Found'. ;D


----------



## cidrontmg (Jul 15, 2010)

Likewise. Page not found.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 15, 2010)

Try it again. I fixed the link - at least I think I did.

My apologies for the screwup.


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 15, 2010)

Works Now.

And WOW, that is some incredible detail. 

Hollywood?

Kel


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 15, 2010)

THAT WAS FANTASTIC!!!
SOME OF THE MOST AWESOME WORK I'VE EVER SEEN.


I sure hope that work is available for ages to come.
That is just amazing stuff.

I can't say enough about what emotions that touched.

Thanks Marv. Thanks.


----------



## defarijf (Jul 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW! :bow:


----------



## Orrin (Jul 15, 2010)

I am completely dumbstruck. The realism of the cars had me fooled. Usually, model cars with wire wheels are a dead giveaway because it is so hard to make the spokes to scale.

Good job! Attaboy!!

Orrin


----------



## Jadecy (Jul 15, 2010)

very nice! That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Paulsv (Jul 16, 2010)

The photography is as amazing as the modeling.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 19, 2010)

That brought back some fond memories. I think the cars from the fifties where the greatest cars ever built. They had character. I think I've had about a third of those shown. 
I would imagine that the models where from the Franklin Mint collection. I have several of the Franklin mint cars and they are done to perfection with a lot of great detail. 
Thanks for showing us the site.
Mel


----------



## mklotz (Jul 19, 2010)

Apparently the cars are the ones produced by the Danbury Mint according to this NYT article about the photographer...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/14/automobiles/collectibles/14SCALE.html?_r=1

Did Danbury make the Franklin Mint models? The level of detail does, indeed, look very similar.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 19, 2010)

When you mentioned Danbury Mint, I took a closer look at some of my cars and they Danbury all except one which is a Frankland mint car. I could not find if they are made by one another. they are all well made and very detailed.
Mel


----------



## putputman (Jul 19, 2010)

You pretty much had me fooled right up to the scene on the table top. My first car was one of the old Studebaker. They sure look full size.


----------

